# Rental of Workshop Space in Denver, CO



## AMG (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a client in *Denver, CO*, that is looking for temporary workshop space. He is doing woodworking projects and would like something that he could rent short term. This may be the only time he needs it or it could be something that he would want to rent every few months for a few months. I'm a real estate broker and investor and I run into this every once in awhile with different people. They need workshop space for a certain project and don't want a year or more committment to a lease. If anyone has any ideas for me I would appreciate it. Thanks.

-Angel Marketing Group with Your Castle Real Estate, Marketing Your Home's Hidden Potential


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Do YOU do any Woodworking???


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Give her a break Rick she is trying to figure out how to help a woodworker do some woodwork. It is an interesting question I think for many folks who can't afford the time or whatever to create a shop, could they just rent space/tools etc for a while? It may be a real good way for someone to bolster their own wood working projects by giving up some time in the shop while the renter uses it, but have the cash to defray the cost of the shop, or put toward new materials or tools. I hope she is able to find some one to help.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

There might be a local rent to use type shop in the area. We have one in Sunnyvale Ca Called the Sawdustshop http://sawdustshop.com/ that you can rent time with all the tools and machines you need and storage/assembly space from them , it is not cheap but might be cheaper than renting a whole shop. Try the Yellow Pages for woodworking shops.


----------

